# Re: [EVDL] EVSE level 2 (was Leaf experience after 2 months)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVSE level 2 (was Leaf experience after 2 months)*



> Peri Hartman wrote:
> 
> > Bottom line, they seem too expensive. I suppose that's because so far the
> > quantities being manufactured are small. Also a lot of copper. But don't
> ...


----------

